# Busco Beach NC march 27



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

hey guys I know most of you are not from NC but the weekend of march 27 2010 me and a few people will be riding at busco beach it will be alot of fun if any one wants to join us let me know or get on busco beach form under the let's go riding section hope some of yall can join us THANKS!!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think a few buddies and i can make that


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

cool green brute leet them guys know on the busco forum looks like it may be a good crowd hope maybe we can get some more brutes in on this right now it is just me and you unless your friends have them too


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

ill see if i can make it. my brother and buddy have brutes also. ill see if they can go.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Might see if me and my crew can make it also. Keep us updated. It'll be 2 or 3 brutes and the rest Honduhs if ya'll are ok with riding with those foreign four wheelers haha. Should be 5-10 quads


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

that would be cool hope you can make it they are talking about riding fri sat and sun but I will just be there saturday


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea it will be me and another brute plus some Honda's


----------



## Bizman3000 (Nov 26, 2009)

Count me & my buddies in. I live 5 minutes away. Just around the corner! :09:


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

cool bizman I know there are going to be two other arctic cats there one t-cat and a 700h1 they are good friends of mine should be fun


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like there will be a crew going. Maybe you local guys can show me around there, i've only been once.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

08BF650 said:


> Looks like there will be a crew going. Maybe you local guys can show me around there, i've only been once.


 it is going to be fun there are a lot more people coming from the busco forum me you and 08green can just hang out in the back and watch everyone try and get around:bigok:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ lol yea


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

haha sounds good. Talked to my buddies today and they're all up for going.


----------



## G Strick (Nov 24, 2009)

I will see you guys in march I have a black brute and a blue bear. I went for my first time last Nov it takes me seven hours from my house to busco .


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Are you guys planning on being there all weekend or just saturday? Reason i ask is i just found out i have other obligations on the 27th(better go or i'll be in the dog house for sure). I should be able to go on that sunday though.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

I might be able to go. Im the only brute in my group, but I like being able to go where they cant!!


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Im Off that weekend i'll have to talk to the better half and see what she has planned... cause if i go lord knows she has too. its about a 3.5hr ride from here


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

im still planing on coming!! where all my va guys @?? lets go to busco and repersent VA!! come on guys!!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

im going on saturday. we are having my sons 1st birthday party on sunday so i cant stay all weekend. there is a few more people coming with me also. not sure how many yet.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

dang it!! I might be down that way the 20th and 21st


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

i would be down for this but my sister is getting married that day. 

wvMOUNTIANMAN: where bouts do you live, anywhere near wagonwheel?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

everyone that is going, are yall gonna meet somewhere down there?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

not sure but it would be a good idea to meet somewhere


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

you mean meet some where @ busco or somewhere on the way?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

at busco. cuz i dont know anyone so i wouldnt even know who im looking for.


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

ill deff meet you down there guarino!! if we dont meet localy b4 hand! i'm waiting 4 my buddie to get well so i can have new knockle bushings made for my bike! mine are pretty worn! i've been reading on hear about everyone breaking them lately and dont wont to take any chances! so shes cleaned up in the shop waiting to be worked on!


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

hopefuly we'll be able to get up and ride localy b4 mar 27th!! lol


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

hears an updated pic of my bike


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

well i tried to post pic! couldnt figer it out


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

we ride just about every weekend. just let me know.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I will be there, a bunch of us off the Busco Forum have setup a little hole for hole challenge that should be fun lol. Been a LOT of trash talking going on lol. Would be cool to meet some of you guys, and definately cool to get to see some built Brutes instead of just Can-Ams that I normally ride with down there.


----------



## MudChicken (Mar 7, 2010)

some of my crowd was talking about going that weekend far as i know we'll be there


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sort of new to the brute. Ridden them allot but just bought mine 2 months ago. Went to Busco for first time couple weeks ago. Great times. Were going this weekend on sunday and I believe we could make it on the 27th, have to see what the weather is going to do. We live in Blackstone, VA and it is about 2.5 hours but it is well worth the drive. Just installed my EPI Maroon primary so eager to see what its like. Usually ride with guys from Burkeville/Blackstone are with Brutes, Can-Am and Praries and a few sport quads. Just love riding.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

hey 4freese. im from kenbridge. where you at in blackstone?


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

We live on Ridge Rd right now. I work at FT Pickett at Mates and we just moved here and are selling our house in southampton county. Do you know any Ragsdales? Jimmy ragsdale or Ashley Ragsdale whom is Ashley freese now because shes my wife. We are always looking for places to ride and my stepsons dad introduced us to Busco. His name is Ryan Watts. We usually ride with him, Mark and Will from crewe tractor and a few other guys. The more the merrier in my book. We have my Brute, Ryans got a brute-can-am-Teryx-kfx450r-and some three wheelers, mark has a brute and prarie, Floyd has a suzuki quad sport, Will has a Honda TRX700 and Freddie has a kfx450r. If you know of places to ride let me know, we are always looking for fun.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

sweet. i know Will thats the only one that you named. lol. im taking the truck driving class at pickett so im there every day. we ride at jarret barkers house a lot. i think Will knows him. pm me when you get a chance.


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

any more news on going to Busco. Im goint this weekend with the wife and am looking forward to the 27th. If anyone is going let us know, we can all meet up there and then let em eat.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

im going on saturday


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

Guarino113 said:


> im going on saturday


Is that this saturday bening the 20th or saturday the 27th. I am going tomorrow the 20th and the 27th. I have to fix the overheating issue before I go tomorrow though. Proably a clogged radiator or something simple.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i meant the 27th. sorry. and i have to fix 2 boots on mine.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm gonna be there with a group of 30+ bikes. I'll be getting there on Fri night and staying till Sunday around lunchtime.


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice. I am working on my radiator relocation now. Should finish today. Tired of overheating and all so decided to Do it myself. We will he there Saturday and possibly Sunday. Calling for rain so we will see.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

The weather is looking better now! Only chance of rain on Fri, Sat and Sun are both looking pretty good right now only partly cloudy. My group is gonna be camped out in the clearing on the way to the 50/50, so anyone thats gonna be there and wants to join in come back and look for us!


----------

